# [Solucionado] No puedo compilar programas en C++

## Fitap

Hola foro!

Bueno estaba retomando el aprendizaje C++ y me encuentro que no puedo compilar ningun programa C++

Por ejemplo esta es la salida de un simple holamundo.cpp

```

/* "Hola mundo" escrito en C++ */

#include "iostream"

using namespace std;

int main()

{

     cout << "Hola mundo";

     return 0;

}

```

```

gcc holamundo.cpp

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /tmp/ccGKlPkH.o: warning: relocation against `_ZSt4cout' in read-only section `.text'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /tmp/ccGKlPkH.o: en la función `main':

holamundo.cpp:(.text+0xe): referencia a `std::cout' sin definir

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: holamundo.cpp:(.text+0x13): referencia a `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, char const*)' sin definir

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /tmp/ccGKlPkH.o: en la función `__static_initialization_and_destruction_0(int, int)':

holamundo.cpp:(.text+0x43): referencia a `std::ios_base::Init::Init()' sin definir

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: holamundo.cpp:(.text+0x58): referencia a `std::ios_base::Init::~Init()' sin definir

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: creating a DT_TEXTREL in object

collect2: error: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

```

Nose que ha pasado.

Donde deberia chequear ?

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Sun Jul 14, 2019 7:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Para código c++ usa g++ en lugar de gcc:

```
g++ holamundo.cpp
```

----------

## Fitap

Muchas gracias quilosaq por responder.

Saludos.

----------

